# New FREE Pumpkin Pattern Site!



## Maegnus (Jan 23, 2012)

I started a free pumpkin pattern site in November in preparation for the 2012 Halloween season. Hoping to have over 100 free patterns up by Halloween (1/4 of the way there).

Check it out, leave some feedback, and spread the word to fellow pumpkin carving enthusiasts. I'm trying to get some initial exposure/followers, as I'd love to see some of my patterns get carved 

http://orangeandblackpumpkins.com/


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool images. Carved Halloween pumpkins are a classic and always add a lot to any haunt


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice site. I will definitely check back later. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maegnus (Jan 23, 2012)

Now over 80 FREE patterns!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Great site, left them a very nice comment saying thanks for the free downloads!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty Cool and the price is amazing!!


----------



## Bumbury (Aug 29, 2012)

found the site today and was quite pleased thanks for the patterns...


----------



## Maegnus (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump for 2013! Now over 125 FREE patterns.

Get carving! :jol:

http://orangeandblackpumpkins.com/


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Very cool! Thank you already downloaded a couple


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome site, thanks for taking the time to put that one out there and double thanks for making it free. I'm sure my kids will want to try them all.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

splendid work


----------



## Nightmare365 (Oct 31, 2013)

May I post this site onto mine?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Don't know how in the world I missed this, but thank goodness I found it now. Some awesome patterns on this site. I am spreading the word. Thank you for the great stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for posting this thread! I just downloaded several pumpkin faces to carve into foam pumpkins for an all new pumpkin arch for 2014!


----------



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome site - thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Leglamp (May 14, 2014)

AWESOME patterns! And best of all they're free! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice collections of pumpkin patterns. Thanks for sharing them free..


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

VERY nice! I approve. I love that you keep it free.


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

do you take donation? Like if I carved a face or some thing?


----------

